
REST is all about evolvability - vasilakisfil
http://blog.fil.vasilak.is/post/rest-is-all-about-evolvability/
======
dozzie
Oh yes, let's totally forget that REST only allows to change how data is
accessed, how data is accessed is tightly coupled with data model, and that
it's data model changes that are most difficult and troublesome.

The post is very short and only uses generic terms, so it's basically
contentless.

